# Pax called me after ride ended



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.

I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)

Anyway, I'm on the freeway, a $5 tip pops up, then a Twilio call comes in. The dude called me through the app...Said he wanted to fill my gas tank up if I wanted to come back to the hotel. I said no, I aporeciate the tip, and hung up. 

I have been busy all day and just sat down long enough to think about this BS. Should I report him so he doesn't try to harass the next female driver he pings?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

They can report a lost item to get your number. Uber will hand it out.

What's Twilio ? I guess it's this:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> They can report a lost item to get your number. Uber will hand it out.


They don't just "hand out" your number. Try again


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

Twilio is what shows in my CALLER ID when a passenger calls. I'm assuming he hit the "i left something in the driver's car" button.



SFOspeedracer said:


> They don't just "hand out" your number. Try again


Try what again?

A simple "Yes, report it." or "Not worth the energy to report" would be great.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

...so you answered the phone from an unknown number why?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


Why are women so skidish. Maybe he just felt sorry for you being a Uber driver and was trying to be nice. A lot of women think they look better than they actually do and a simple gesture is skewed into some kind of sexual harassment claim. If you're gonna do Uber you need thicker skin. I've had women and MEN hit on me lol. Just let it roll off your shoulders and keep going.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes report it!!! It’s called sexual harassment! It makes me so angry when people make comments justifying people’s poor, and potentially illegal, behavior. People that don’t take no for an answer and misuse the lost item feature should not be allowed on the platform.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> Yes report it!!! It's called sexual harassment! It makes me so angry when people make comments justifying people's poor, and potentially illegal, behavior. People that don't take no for an answer and misuse the lost item feature should not be allowed on the platform.


Get a grip for God's sake, he just offered to fill her gas tank.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Don't report. If so your in the wrong line of work. Remember they are just WORDS.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Report it.
They can tip in the app if they want to. 
This is harassment.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Maybe he wanted to fill her tank with his man gas? Lol...?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

CTK said:


> Get a grip for God's sake, he just offered to fill her gas tank.


Maybe that's innuendo for you know......ejacu kinda like AB did to his trainer. I swear this world is a joke. Everyone needs to stop being so sensitive

Sexual harassment is a gay drunk guy asking too feel your unit. Did I report? No! He was drunk. People get a freaking clue!



ZenUber said:


> Report it.
> They can tip in the app if they want to.
> This is harassment.


Telling a person they are pretty is not sexual harrassment


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Delsan19 said:


> Try what again?
> 
> A simple "Yes, report it." or "Not worth the energy to report" would be great.


I wasn't responding directly to you, but the user I quoted. Sorry for the confusion ..

He/she stated Uber (or Lyft, whoever you were using) just hands out your number lol .. They don't, but - some find out drivers numbers through their default voicemails that state the party they are trying to reach.

Twilio came up because they are a client API that partakes in a relay. Just think of it as the app calling and trying to connect you two, it wasn't him calling you because he got your personal number. I'm sure you know that already though

FWIW so people stop spreading fake news - Even if a rider reports a lost item, Uber tries to connect with the correct driver and allows the *rider* to enter their phone number only - so the contact can be initiated through the app .. Uber doesn't respond with "oh you lost something? Here is your drivers number ___". That would only be a fiasco and there would be 1000x the complaints on here

Anyways reporting is up to you, if it's still bothering you there's nothing wrong with doing so - because it was unwanted and he didn't actually lose an item, this at least makes some sort of record if you felt uncomfortable, I don't know what the exchanges were in the 2 minutes you said you sat there before they got out, but at least a report gives the guy a bigger hint for the next female driver.

If a woman is showing any signs on being uncomfortable or annoyed you don't keep pursuing, period - especially to call to ask to come back to a hotel ..


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Maybe that's innuendo for you know......ejacu kinda like AB did to his trainer. I swear this world is a joke. Everyone needs to stop being so sensitive
> 
> Sexual harassment is a gay drunk guy asking too feel your unit. Did I report? No! He was drunk. People get a freaking clue!
> 
> ...


But abusing the uber system designed for lost item returns, in order to contact the driver for the purpose of flirting - that could be harassment. At the very least, an abuse of the system. Uber is not a dating site.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> But abusing the uber system designed for lost item returns, in order to contact the driver for the purpose of flirting - that could be harassment. At the very least, an abuse of the system. Uber is not a dating site.


Your right.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> But abusing the uber system designed for lost item returns, in order to contact the driver for the purpose of flirting - that could be harassment. At the very least, an abuse of the system. Uber is not a dating site.


Abuse of the system is appropriate terminology.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

It took her a few minutes just to get them out of the car. Then they abused the lost item feature and called her. Yes, this is harassment. The fact that it didn’t escalate further is beside the point. Next time may have a worse ending.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


Sounds like they misjudged that you might consider a threesome with them or whatever... because they were drunk. If flirting like that makes you uncomfortable, pull the car over and kick them out. Or turn around and drop them back off at Waffle House. But this is pretty common drunk behavior - maybe don't drive nights and you can avoid the drunks a bit more.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> It took her a few minutes just to get them out of the car. Then they abused the lost item feature and called her. Yes, this is harassment. The fact that it didn't escalate further is beside the point. Next time may have a worse ending.


So the numerous women that have hit on me driving Uber the past 4 years. Everything from coming into the bar and having a drink to inviting me in their condo to actually reaching over and kissing me on my neck while I was driving. No I didn't report anybody cause they were DRUNK. 
It's called having thick skin. So do you think I should have reported all these women for sexual harassment?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> It took her a few minutes just to get them out of the car. Then they abused the lost item feature and called her. Yes, this is harassment. The fact that it didn't escalate further is beside the point. Next time may have a worse ending.


Yes. 
And it sets a bad precedent across the whole uber population. It shouldn't be tolerated. Drivers have an expectation of anonymity after the ride, except for the purpose of lost items.

Now, if uber where to add a feature where a driver could make their number available to a specific pax for personal reasons, well that would be a different story. It would be voluntary. Inadvisable, but voluntary.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

CTK said:


> Get a grip for God's sake, he just offered to fill her gas tank.


fill your gas tank ... lets think about it . i want to fill your gas tank !..... this could be a different meaning then actually going to the gas petro station actually putting fuel into the tank. they tipped 5 . lets think about this .... ok 5 great. want to buy her gas for her car just tip 20 there you go gas money. no these guys were dirty dogs report them to lyft 1 star them.
sorry to say nothing will happen they will be using lyft the next day


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> So the numerous women that have hit on me driving Uber the past 4 years. Everything from coming into the bar and having a drink to inviting me in their condo to actually reaching over and kissing me on my neck while I was driving. No I didn't report anybody cause they were DRUNK.
> It's called having thick skin. So do you think I should have reported all these women for sexual harassment?


Are we really gonna go here?

Guy clearly wasn't so insanely drunk that he was able to navigate to trip issues and submit a lost item report

I would never call a female driver on the job who I just met and ask to come back to a hotel especially .. in a way I'm insulting her .. pathetic


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are women so skidish. Maybe he just felt sorry for you being a Uber driver and was trying to be nice. A lot of women think they look better than they actually do and a simple gesture is skewed into some kind of sexual harassment claim. If you're gonna do Uber you need thicker skin. I've had women and MEN hit on me lol. Just let it roll off your shoulders and keep going.


If the rider was truly concerned about her gas tank being full, he would have left a $50 tip in the app instead of a $5 tip.
Two old drunk old farts from out of town? I'll trust the OP's instincts on this.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> So the numerous women that have hit on me driving Uber the past 4 years. Everything from coming into the bar and having a drink to inviting me in their condo to actually reaching over and kissing me on my neck while I was driving. No I didn't report anybody cause they were DRUNK.
> It's called having thick skin. So do you think I should have reported all these women for sexual harassment?


Were you afraid they would over power you?
I think it's a bit different when it's two guys against one girl. 
And it depends on how intrusive and persistent they were with you, and weather or not you were open to it.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

Do we know for sure they abused the lost item feature? There is usually a process for that. When a rider left something in my car (two Capri sun drink boxes and a cheap pair of ear buds), I reported it to Uber. Uber contacted me to ask if it was okay to give the rider my number. I had to consent to it first. 

Uber masks our numbers now, but I've had a few occasions where my cell or the rider cell was exposed. It has happened when I am texting or calling the rider when I've arrived at the pick up point. The text moves outside the app and into my cell texting (or calling). Maybe that's how they had her cell number.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

gooddolphins said:


> So the numerous women that have hit on me driving Uber the past 4 years. Everything from coming into the bar and having a drink to inviting me in their condo to actually reaching over and kissing me on my neck while I was driving. No I didn't report anybody cause they were DRUNK.
> It's called having thick skin. So do you think I should have reported all these women for sexual harassment?


I think the reaching over and kissing should be reported, unless you did something to encourage it.

Your other examples are not, as long as they were single offers, and not repeated attempts after being told no.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think this is harassment, personally. If you tell the person not to contact you and they still do, then it is harassment. If you never told them no, you are expecting them to be mind readers. I know these days all men are expected to be mind readers, but the thing is, men are idiots when it comes to understanding the boundaries of women. I think women don't understand how dumb men are when it comes to this. Men simply don't think the same way as women. They don't catch hints. They cannot empathize with being a woman because they aren't one. They only understand plain English.

Report it if you tell them not to contact you and they still do anyway. Probably they won't be able to even if they want to, because like you said, they contacted you through the app, probably over a missing item. And if they don't stop it should be trivial for Uber to simply bar them from contacting you as well.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Do we know for sure they abused the lost item feature? There is usually a process for that.


It only makes sense that's how it went down .. Both apps now let the rider enter their number if you've lost something and the app connects to the driver

You're right that the process has been updated a lot in the past year



sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Uber contacted me to ask if it was okay to give the rider my number. I had to consent to it first.


That happened to me only one time, it was because they kept trying to contact me and failed, and I wanna say it was on Lyft .. if we are gonna go based on the story though, I don't think that happened


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


If it creeped upu out, i would report it. The fact that this sort of come-on is common, particularly with wait staff, doesn't mean it's kosher.

If you were sitting at a bar and he said something like this as a pickup, its just weird. If someone does this to a service worker its actually harassment.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> They can report a lost item to get your number. Uber will hand it out.


I'm pretty sure Uber doesn't give out the driver's actual number to pax. I think they give an Uber number that redirects to the driver's number.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> fill your gas tank ... lets think about it . i want to fill your gas tank !..... this could be a different meaning then actually going to the gas petro station actually putting fuel into the tank. they tipped 5 . lets think about this .... ok 5 great. want to buy her gas for her car just tip 20 there you go gas money. no these guys were dirty dogs report them to lyft 1 star them.
> sorry to say nothing will happen they will be using lyft the next day


Again, get a grip. The rider didn't touch her. The rider didn't say anything overtly sexual to her. The rider had a few drinks. So what?? If you're a woman driving the drunk hours, you're straight up gonna get some of this stuff. Thick skin and a sense of humor go a long way. In this and in life.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Were you afraid they would over power you?
> I think it's a bit different when it's two guys against one girl.
> And it depends on how intrusive and persistent they were with you, and weather or not you were open to it.


Hell no i wasnt open to it. You just saying that is typical of how men are treated in the same situation in our western society. 3 women invited me up to their condo and when I explained to them I was a single parent and I had to get home to my son but thank you anyway I was 1 stared. Another time a drunk girl started rubbing my leg and kissing my neck after puking out my window and another time a couple that I'm sure were swingers invited me up for a drink after tipping me a 100.00 cash. There are too many cases to list them all. Also there's been drunk gay guys trying to hit on me as well. Just cause I'm a man doesn't mean sexual harassment can't happen to me as well. All I'm saying is grow thick skin. It happens to us all.


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I wasn't responding directly to you, but the user I quoted. Sorry for the confusion ..
> 
> He/she stated Uber (or Lyft, whoever you were using) just hands out your number lol .. They don't, but - some find out drivers numbers through their default voicemails that state the party they are trying to reach.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your intelligent and thoughtful response. It was actually a breath of fresh air to read.

I'm not going to take the time to reply to the people who felt the need to try to minimize my concern. Apparently, there are a ton of bully types in this forum. It's a shame, really.

I will say I'm definitely not sensitive. My market is Birmingham, AL. I work some rough neighborhoods, unfortunately. I deal with it.

It's about this ****** abusing the "report lost item" option. He had a pervy vibe. If he wanted to fill my gas tank he would have tipped more than $5 in the app or given me a cash tip before I left.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> But abusing the uber system designed for lost item returns, in order to contact the driver for the purpose of flirting - that could be harassment. At the very least, an abuse of the system. Uber is not a dating site.


That's a good point. Once a ride is over you dont expect a call from the rider


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Yea, there needs to be a law that everyone should have thick skin. That would solve the whole me-too movement.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> I think the reaching over and kissing should be reported, unless you did something to encourage it.
> 
> Your other examples are not, as long as they were single offers, and not repeated attempts after being told no.


What Did I do to encourage it. Yea I drive sexy. The other offers weren't overly repeated but got a 1 star from them for not taking them up on their offers. I can't believe you just asked me that. Kinda would be like asking a woman what she was wearing when she got raped. You see I can spin this both ways.


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Hell no i wasnt open to it. You just saying that is typical of how men are treated in the same situation in our western society. 3 women invited me up to their condo and when I explained to them I was a single parent and I had to get home to my son but thank you anyway I was 1 stared. Another time a drunk girl started rubbing my leg and kissing my neck after puking out my window and another time a couple that I'm sure were swingers invited me up for a drink after tipping me a 100.00 cash. There are too many cases to list them all. Also there's been drunk gay guys trying to hit on me as well. Just cause I'm a man doesn't mean sexual harassment can't happen to me as well. All I'm saying is grow thick skin. It happens to us all.


I have thick skin. 
I get hit on all the time. It's not about that. 
It's about abusing the report lost item button. 
When I drop these horny drunks off, I don't want them calling me.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Delsan19 said:


> Thank you for your intelligent and thoughtful response. It was actually a breath of fresh air to read.
> 
> I'm not going to take the time to reply to the people who felt the need to try to minimize my concern. Apparently, there are a ton of bully types in this forum. It's a shame, really.
> 
> ...


You didn't say whether it was Uber or Lyft. On Lyft riders can still contact you thru the app long after a ride has ended, even long after you've canceled on them. Plus, having dealt with Uber support I find it very hard to believe that they could have reported a lost item and gotten your number that quickly, riders only have an email option for support.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

CTK said:


> Again, get a grip. The rider didn't touch her. The rider didn't say anything overtly sexual to her. The rider had a few drinks. So what?? If you're a woman driving the drunk hours, you're straight up gonna get some of this stuff. Thick skin and a sense of humor go a long way. In this and in life.


Whatever they said during the ride is one thing. But IMO pax have no business calling the driver after the ride for anything not Uber related.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

M62 said:


> Whatever they said during the ride is one thing. But IMO pax have no business calling the driver after the ride for anything not Uber related.


Ok. But seriously what did it hurt?


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> So the numerous women that have hit on me driving Uber the past 4 years. Everything from coming into the bar and having a drink to inviting me in their condo to actually reaching over and kissing me on my neck while I was driving. No I didn't report anybody cause they were DRUNK.
> It's called having thick skin. So do you think I should have reported all these women for sexual harassment?


Did they call you after you had done your job and completed the ride? To continue to hit on you?

The point is completely lost here.


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

CTK said:


> Again, get a grip. The rider didn't touch her. The rider didn't say anything overtly sexual to her. The rider had a few drinks. So what?? If you're a woman driving the drunk hours, you're straight up gonna get some of this stuff. Thick skin and a sense of humor go a long way. In this and in life.


Yep. But when the ride is over, I don't want to deal with the drunk ass anymore. Really has nothing to do with thick skin. 
This comment section is like a broken record so I'm going to move along.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Are we really gonna go here?
> 
> Guy clearly wasn't so insanely drunk that he was able to navigate to trip issues and submit a lost item report
> 
> I would never call a female driver on the job who I just met and ask to come back to a hotel especially .. in a way I'm insulting her .. pathetic


What's pathetic is your ability to actually read. The
post I read said he would put gas in her car if she came back. How else could he get gas in her car unless she drove back. He didn't say give me a BJ and I'll get you some gas.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Hell no i wasnt open to it. You just saying that is typical of how men are treated in the same situation in our western society. 3 women invited me up to their condo and when I explained to them I was a single parent and I had to get home to my son but thank you anyway I was 1 stared. Another time a drunk girl started rubbing my leg and kissing my neck after puking out my window and another time a couple that I'm sure were swingers invited me up for a drink after tipping me a 100.00 cash. There are too many cases to list them all. Also there's been drunk gay guys trying to hit on me as well. Just cause I'm a man doesn't mean sexual harassment can't happen to me as well. All I'm saying is grow thick skin. It happens to us all.


These things that happend to you. Are you telling me anyone should be okay with and put up with it? Is that what you mean by thick skin?


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> ...so you answered the phone from an unknown number why?


It was Twilio... It was Uber. When I get a call from Uber after I drop off, I answer So I can go ahead and turn around if pax left something in the car. Which he Ugh


sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Sounds like they misjudged that you might consider a threesome with them or whatever... because they were drunk. If flirting like that makes you uncomfortable, pull the car over and kick them out. Or turn around and drop them back off at Waffle House. But this is pretty common drunk behavior - maybe don't drive nights and you can avoid the drunks a bit more.


Wow


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Did it make you uncomfortable?


Yes cause when you drive Uber you can't tell the pax what you actually think. I mean when this happens I feel like a hooker. If we had a intelligent conversation and they weren't trashed I would consider going out with them. I don't even drink so why would it not bother me when someone is hitting on me totally intoxicated or high.



Mkang14 said:


> These things that happend to you. Are you telling me anyone should be okay with and put up with it? Is that what you mean by thick skin?


I'm just saying we ALL including men and women have to deal with this. I blame Uber on this behavior from pax.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


Please do. Not acceptable and we need workplace harassment on our female drivers to ? stop.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

CTK said:


> Ok. But seriously what did it hurt?


You might not see it, but the move is a sort of power play, and suggests that her attention is for sale.

Trying to turn it into her being uptight is part of the problem. We should be respectful of women instead of dismissive.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Delsan19 said:


> Did they call you after you had done your job and completed the ride? To continue to hit on you?
> 
> The point is completely lost here.


Does it matter it's still sexual harassment



UberBeemer said:


> You might not see it, but the move is a sort of power play, and suggests that her attention is for sale.
> 
> Trying to turn it into her being uptight is part of the problem. We should be respectful of women instead of dismissive.


How is it being disrespectful to not be interested in these lushes and find it offensive on their sexual advances



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Please do. Not acceptable and we need workplace harassment on our female drivers to ? stop.


And male drivers


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> What's pathetic is your ability to actually read. The
> post I read said he would put gas in her car if she came back. How else could he get gas in her car unless she drove back. He didn't say give me a BJ and I'll get you some gas.


Reading comprehension includes context clues.

Calling a female at 1AM after bar close to ask her to come back to a hotel so he can "put gas"?

What's pathetic is that you know exactly what is being conveyed there, also with the rest of the story


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Does it matter it's still sexual harassment
> 
> 
> How is it being disrespectful to not be interested in these lushes and find it offensive on their sexual advances
> ...


I am not sure if you are agreeing with my statement or disagreeing.

To be clearer, it is an inappropriate powerplay, and a totally disrespectful move to suggest her attention is for sale. And i think the fact that people are blowing it off as no big deal is a bit misogynistic.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Delsan19 said:


> Should I report him so he doesn't try to harass the next female driver he pings?



Yes report it. This covers your ass in case they report, and it sends a very clear message to the Pax
Guys have a tendency to get in their head to think if a woman is friendly, she must want in their pants. Alcohol amplifies this.
IMHO, the 1st call back should not be considered sexual harassment. Big missunderstanding by the guys. If the woman states she is not interested, any subsequent communication is. ****edit: Invite to HOTEL is harassment.
Don't confuse the role of driver support. Driver support can't help you in any way with safety. Safety is only what you can do physically in the car. A call center on the other side of the planet will not do anything for safety. Driver support does not protect any thing for the next driver, it does almost nothing for you. you can request do not rematch, but that's not 100% effective


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> IMHO, the 1st call back should not be considered sexual harassment. Big missunderstanding by the guys. If the woman states she is not interested, any subsequent communication is.


The third point you made might apply in strictly social situations, but in a professional situation, the first call is out of line too.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Reading comprehension includes context clues.
> 
> Calling a female at 1AM after bar close to ask her to come back to a hotel so he can "put gas"?
> 
> What's pathetic is that you know exactly what is being conveyed there, also with the rest of the story


It's evident your reading more into this post than I am. Of course at 1 AM she just dropped him off at 1 AM



UberBeemer said:


> I am not sure if you are agreeing with my statement or disagreeing.
> 
> To be clearer, it is an inappropriate powerplay, and a totally disrespectful move to suggest her attention is for sale. And i think the fact that people are blowing it off as no big deal is a bit misogynistic.


There's a old saying: you have your tale and I sit on mine


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Yes cause when you drive Uber you can't tell the pax what you actually think. I mean when this happens I feel like a hooker. If we had a intelligent conversation and they weren't trashed I would consider going out with them. I don't even drink so why would it not bother me when someone is hitting on me totally intoxicated or high.
> 
> 
> I'm just saying we ALL including men and women have to deal with this. I blame Uber on this behavior from pax.


The last thing someone wants to hear is grow thick skin and deal with it. Especially with something as serious as sexual harrassment, mainly in the examples you provided.

For some people staying quiet isnt to get a 5 star, or show they have thick skin. Its because they are extremely uncomfortable and dont know how to handle the situation.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The last thing someone wants to hear is grow thick skin and deal with it. Especially with something as serious as sexual harrassment, mainly in the examples you provided.
> 
> For some people staying quiet isnt to get a 5 star, or show they have thick skin. Its because they are extremely uncomfortable and dont know how to handle the situation.


I agree with this but all I'm saying is it happens to male and female drivers. I mean some males don't care but if it bothers another male driver his voice should be heard just as loud as a female driver. I look a lot younger than my age and a lot of the female pax are my sons age in college that hit on me. I have to tell my age to them before they back off.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> There's a old saying: you have your tale and I sit on mine


Can't say i have heard that before. And i am kind of old.

Most workplaces these days have explicit policies to prevent this, for good reason. I had a female boss once who used to make advances. The worst was at a christmas party. Unwanted attention like this isn't innocent fun, its just demeaning.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I agree with this but all I'm saying is it happens to male and female drivers. I mean some males don't care but if it bothers another male driver his voice should be heard just as loud as a female driver. I look a lot younger than my age and a lot of the female pax are my sons age in college that hit on me. I have to tell my age to them before they back off.


If you look at my statement I did not mention female. I was referring to both men and women


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Delsan19 said:


> The dude called me through the app...Said he wanted to fill my gas tank up *if I wanted to come back to the hotel*. I said no, I aporeciate the tip, and hung up.


Missed this. Guys trying to get driver back to the *hotel*. I agree this would be harassment and I see where you coming from.

Now if guy asked if you would like to go on a date, like a restaurant, not harassment IMHO. Confused, yes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> I agree with this but all I'm saying is it happens to male and female drivers. I mean some males don't care but if it bothers another male driver his voice should be heard just as loud as a female driver. I look a lot younger than my age and a lot of the female pax are my sons age in college that hit on me. I have to tell my age to them before they back off.


I think i see where you are coming from now.?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If you look at my statement I did not mention female. I was referring to both men and women


Ok no problem



Delsan19 said:


> I have thick skin.
> I get hit on all the time. It's not about that.
> It's about abusing the report lost item button.
> When I drop these horny drunks off, I don't want them calling me.


I agree


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> It's evident your reading more into this post than I am. Of course at 1 AM she just dropped him off at 1 AM


I am not, I'm examining the entire field .. She innocently asked for advice to make a report to Uber, not to the police. We are all going based off the story

you started your dialogue in the completely wrong direction, "Why are women so skidish."

and it only went downhill after that


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


I thought passengers are not able to call us after the ride is done.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are women so skidish.


Because of men who say stuff like this and then end up getting mad and aggressive when you tell them you're not interested and get accused of playing games just because not having a rbf means you're interested.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Women are "skidish" because when in a situation, sometimes being too assertive may _escalate_ the situation.

As a guy, I've had to back off being assertive in certain situations myself. It is a strategy.

But I do encourage women to use body language, tone of voice, and choice of words to communicate effectivly. Many guys are dumb as shit and dont have boudaries.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I am not, I'm examining the entire field .. She innocently asked for advice to make a report to Uber, not to the police. We are all going based off the story
> 
> you started your dialogue in the completely wrong direction, "Why are women so skidish."
> 
> and it only went downhill after that


All I was saying is I've been dealing with this behavior for 4 years from Ubers pax and I've just learned to shut them out mentally



sellkatsell44 said:


> Because of men who say stuff like this and then end up getting mad and aggressive when you tell them you're not interested and get accused of playing games just because not having a rbf means you're interested.


What I meant was learn to not take everything so personal. This stuff has happened to me a thousand times and I just don't dwell on it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> What I meant was learn to not take everything so personal. This stuff has happened to me a thousand times and I just don't dwell on it.


I understand how it can be that point of view.

For me though, I would just say it as such.

But not for when it comes to the safety when you feel there's danger.

Only a small, tiny percentage of this worlds population is over-exaggerating.

The rest, there's a reason it's called gut feeling/intuition.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I understand how it can be that point of view.
> 
> For me though, I would just say it as such.
> 
> ...


Agree. Thought I was gonna get murdered a couple times myself


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> You might not see it, but the move is a sort of power play, and suggests that her attention is for sale.
> 
> Trying to turn it into her being uptight is part of the problem. We should be respectful of women instead of dismissive.


I AM a woman, and I think that we as women should reserve our cries of "sexual harassment" for times when we're actually sexually harassed.

Seriously. She's out picking up from bars at 1:00am. Expecting passengers to be well behaved gentlemen is both unrealistic and foolish. If any woman is that ultra-sensitive to men stepping the tiniest bit out of line, perhaps it's time to rethink the game plan.



Delsan19 said:


> Yep. But when the ride is over, I don't want to deal with the drunk ass anymore. Really has nothing to do with thick skin.
> This comment section is like a broken record so I'm going to move along.


Bye.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

gooddolphins said:


> All I was saying is I've been dealing with this behavior for 4 years from Ubers pax and I've just learned to shut them out mentally
> 
> 
> What I meant was learn to not take everything so personal. This stuff has happened to me a thousand times and I just don't dwell on it.


If victims would report incidents, instead of just not dwelling on them, then you wouldn't live in a culture where you experience it a thousand times. You experience it a thousand times in our culture because the same perpetrators do it over and over and over again and the victims just don't dwell on it, and don't report it. Reporting it is the only thing that can result in the perpetrators learning to stop doing it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CTK said:


> I AM a woman, and I think that we as women should reserve our cries of "sexual harassment" for times when we're actually sexually harassed.
> 
> Seriously. She's out picking up from bars at 1:00am. Expecting passengers to be well behaved gentlemen is both unrealistic and foolish. If any woman is that ultra-sensitive to men stepping the tiniest bit out of line, perhaps it's time to rethink the game plan.
> 
> ...


I think the problem is from when this post went up there was confusion and unanswered questions that have since been clarified.

Seems the biggest concern was the phone call after the ride ended. Which is strange and out of the norm. Another issue I find more alarming is the lingering after the ride ended. When the destination has been reached they need to get out. If a pax doesnt get out right away it's extremely uncomfortable and you have to wonder why. Could be innocent but you never know.

OP reporting the facts to uber means they now have this on record (we hope) incase something escalates in the future. If anything they can lecture him about abusing the call back feature (however that works) and exiting the car after arrival.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

that's all fairly tame for a 1AM ride. Try driving Hollywood during bar hours.

I quit driving nights a long time ago, but understand it's the only time some people can drive. It's at your discretion. If they made you uncomfortable report them. Asking to buy you gasoline and telling you you're attractive isn't harassment, though, given his drunken intentions, it's definitely creepy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

M62 said:


> I'm pretty sure Uber doesn't give out the driver's actual number to pax. I think they give an Uber number that redirects to the driver's number.


Yep. When I realized a pax left something in my car recently, I reported through the Uber app. They gave me the option to have them forward my number to the pax or redirect it through the Uber number.

I agree with others who said to report it.



doyousensehumor said:


> Many guys are dumb as shit and dont have boudaries.


This!!! This site has threads proving just that.



Delsan19 said:


> Apparently, there are a ton of bully types in this forum. It's a shame, really.
> 
> I will say I'm definitely not sensitive. My market is Birmingham, AL. I work some rough neighborhoods, unfortunately. I deal with it.
> 
> It's about this @@@@@@ abusing the "report lost item" option. He had a pervy vibe. If he wanted to fill my gas tank he would have tipped more than $5 in the app or given me a cash tip before I left.


Yes, it is a shame. I'm sorry you had to see it as a new member, when you asked for input on a particular situation.

Always follow your instincts. You and Goober are spot on, he could've tipped you in the app for gas, not ask you to return to the hotel.

Stay safe!


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

I think the main problem is them calling after the ride. To try hitting on someone is one thing. If the hit is declined, then proceeding to call them at home, work, etc, is another.

Having not heard the pax speak, I can't properly judge. But filling their gas tank sounded like a euphemism for something else, to me.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Does it matter it's still sexual harassment
> 
> 
> How is it being disrespectful to not be interested in these lushes and find it offensive on their sexual advances
> ...





CTK said:


> Ok. But seriously what did it hurt?


Are you serious? You obviously have no idea what this feels like and how it chips away at a sense of feeling safe and eventual wonderings of whether or not the job is worth it. What did it hurt? You haven't got a clue and I seriously hope you never have a wife or daughter to undermine and ultimately break.



gooddolphins said:


> What's pathetic is your ability to actually read. The
> post I read said he would put gas in her car if she came back. How else could he get gas in her car unless she drove back. He didn't say give me a BJ and I'll get you some gas.


Wow, you don't get it. What a creeper ? Would these guys be calling back a male driver to put gas in _his_ car? Do you really think it was about putting gas in her car?



sellkatsell44 said:


> Because of men who say stuff like this and then end up getting mad and aggressive when you tell them you're not interested and get accused of playing games just because not having a rbf means you're interested.


This. A thousand times... This.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

CTK said:


> I AM a woman, and I think that we as women should reserve our cries of "sexual harassment" for times when we're actually sexually harassed.
> 
> Seriously. She's out picking up from bars at 1:00am. Expecting passengers to be well behaved gentlemen is both unrealistic and foolish. If any woman is that ultra-sensitive to men stepping the tiniest bit out of line, perhaps it's time to rethink the game plan.
> 
> ...


everyone's aware in the media there are folks who over dramatize situations or completely fabricate them and it instead doesn't solve anything except cause more skepticism

But .. where is the indication that she's expecting well behaved gentleman though .. it is a post asking for advice for a report, not looking for media attention or LE intervention. That's why I understand those who are saying you can expect jackass behavior doing the bar scene .. however there are plenty of drunk ****boys and ****girls drivers pick up who don't try to call afterward through Uber and ask to fill your tank or linger in your car once at the destination. Most just turn into a child .. laugh uncontrollably or vomit

Also, if that's your standpoint - what are the correct parameters for when women are actually harassed? Does it vary, or depend? Is it only by physical contact? I highly doubt based on the story this guy was so piss drunk he had no clue what he was saying, most pax like that can barely get out of the car, let alone give a tip and file a for missing item. That usually happens the morning after ..

Passengers already are equipped with information about your car that they can land at your doorstep .. to have a busy day and still have something bother you at the end of it .. why not do something that could contribute to maybe some solution or peace, if you can? Only she knows how harnessed she might of felt in her own car for the duration ..

Completely agree with @UberHammer


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

CTK said:


> I AM a woman


 Wow; just wow


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Because of men who say stuff like this and then end up getting mad and aggressive when you tell them you're not interested and get accused of playing games just because not having a rbf means you're interested.









LetsGoUber said:


> Are you serious? You obviously have no idea what this feels like and how it chips away at a sense of feeling safe and eventual wonderings of whether or not the job is worth it. What did it hurt? You haven't got a clue and I seriously hope you never have a wife or daughter to undermine and ultimately break.
> 
> 
> Wow, you don't get it. What a creeper ? Would these guys be calling back a male driver to put gas in _his_ car? Do you really think it was about putting gas in her car?
> ...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I would report it, but all Uber would do is to give the pax a ride credit, because you did not comply with his offer.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

LetsGoUber said:


> Are you serious? You obviously have no idea what this feels like and how it chips away at a sense of feeling safe and eventual wonderings of whether or not the job is worth it. What did it hurt? You haven't got a clue and I seriously hope you never have a wife or daughter to undermine and ultimately break.
> 
> 
> Wow, you don't get it. What a creeper ? Would these guys be calling back a male driver to put gas in _his_ car? Do you really think it was about putting gas in her car?
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pr...spent-in-prison-on-false-rape-allegation/amp/


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Report what? There’s nothing to report here. Your gonna call the cops on a man who offered to buy you gas? We all know he probably wanted something else but it doesn’t matter he only offered to fill up your tank so there’s nothing wrong with that.

2019- give a female a wrong look or say something innocent and they will claim rape. Tough being a male in todays society.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Illini said:


> I would report it, but all Uber would do is to give the pax a ride credit, because you did not comply with his offer.


That's why I put "hopefully" in my post regarding uber taking action. If we are relying on Rohit to do something, we are all in trouble.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Report what? There's nothing to report here. Your gonna call the cops on a man who offered to buy you gas? We all know he probably wanted something else but it doesn't matter he only offered to fill up your tank so there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 2019- give a female a wrong look or say something innocent and they will claim rape. Tough being a male in todays society.


Okay I think you're being a bit dramatic. No one is getting arrested. No one is crying rape.

Job started and job ended. Her issue as she mentioned was rider found a way to contact her after the fact. She didnt like it. I would think MOST drivers dont want to be contacted once a ride is done. So she can report it. That way he knows the uber rules. Case closed ?‍⚖?‍⚖


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay I think you're being a bit dramatic. No one is getting arrested. No one is crying rape.
> 
> Job started and job ended. Her issue as she mentioned was rider found a way to contact her after the fact. She didnt like it. I would think MOST drivers dont want to be contacted once a ride is done. So she can report it. That way he knows the uber rules. Case closed ?‍⚖?‍⚖


I dont get it. What is there to report though. The fact that the rider contacted her after the ride?? He didn't say anything offensive or try to show up at her house so I'm still trying to figure out what the rider did that the driver thinks is worth reporting.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> What is there to report though. The fact that the rider contacted her after the ride??


Yes they abused the "lost item" freature. Driver & pax # are anonymous for a reason. Request do not rematch.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Yes they abused the "lost item" freature. Driver & pax # are anonymous for a reason. Request do not rematch.


Definitely not worth the time to report in my opinion and for what? There not gonna punish the rider for that. Just a waste of time.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> They can report a lost item to get your number. Uber will hand it out.
> 
> What's Twilio ? I guess it's this:


Twilio is what Uber and likely Lyft uses for phone calls. It's a service that allows programmers to connect their software to phone, SMS, and VoIP services.

I used to program systems using it. Very flexible.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> If the rider was truly concerned about her gas tank being full, he would have left a $50 tip in the app instead of a $5 tip.
> Two old drunk old farts from out of town? I'll trust the OP's instincts on this.


The history is that a women's word isn't trusted, that she's mistaken/paranoid/hysterical, and needs to "lighten up" because, can't she take a joke after all?

See that? And I didn't even use the feminist spelling/grammar of "his-story"!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

CTK said:


> Seriously. She's out picking up from bars at 1:00am. Expecting passengers to be well behaved gentlemen is both unrealistic and foolish. If any woman is that ultra-sensitive to men stepping the tiniest bit out of line, perhaps it's time to rethink the game plan.


Pretty much. If she was using Lyft they can generally call you after the ride any way. Even if you cancel the ride on them first.

Night time is what it is. Ive had people call me during the night after I cancel their ride thats going too far away. I just dont pick up the phone, problem solved


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


------------------------
Why would you even consider reporting him ? He did something stupid . Maybe you should not be driving the drunk shift. 
Do not know if you are male or female but --- whatever !!!
No -- away from home, late at night and alcohol gave this buffoon the courage to call you. Consider it a compliment and move on.
Plus, he probably showing off for his friend. Let him go home to his wife. She will make him behave.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Definitely not worth the time to report in my opinion and for what? There not gonna punish the rider for that. Just a waste of time.


It's too late now though. So yes waste of time at this point.

Correct they aren't going to punish the rider. That's default on any call to support.

Just like any other time you contact support. Reporting gets your side of the story, pax have a high chance of making a false complaint, and request no rematch. Pax might get email about TOS and community. I had a problem pax myself last night, kicked him out and reported even though I handled the situation myself.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are women so skidish. Maybe he just felt sorry for you being a Uber driver and was trying to be nice. A lot of women think they look better than they actually do and a simple gesture is skewed into some kind of sexual harassment claim. If you're gonna do Uber you need thicker skin. I've had women and MEN hit on me lol. Just let it roll off your shoulders and keep going.


-------------------------
I do agree with having a thicker skin. Bartenders, waitresses, female ride share drivers -- all are hit on often. Means nothing. Usually alcohol is involved. That is where the male gets the courage to approach. 
Felt sorry for her -- ???? really ???
With all the nasty things that can and have happened to women drivers and women in general, you actually ask why they are skittish?
Driving drunks and late at night is a combination that leads to trouble, especially a female.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Yes cause when you drive Uber you can't tell the pax what you actually think. I mean when this happens I feel like a hooker. If we had a intelligent conversation and they weren't trashed I would consider going out with them. I don't even drink so why would it not bother me when someone is hitting on me totally intoxicated or high.
> 
> 
> I'm just saying we ALL including men and women have to deal with this. I blame Uber on this behavior from pax.


I blame society. We suck as a society, Uber did not make us this way.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


Drunk riders = POTENTIAL TROUBLE

Think if it is the best thing to work that late. Aside for potential carjackings and other dangers depending on your area.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Missed this. Guys trying to get driver back to the *hotel*. I agree this would be harassment and I see where you coming from.
> 
> Now if guy asked if you would like to go on a date, like a restaurant, not harassment IMHO. Confused, yes.


That makes no sense to me. Date/Resturaunt offer sounds more sexual in nature than an offer to go to the gas station to fill up gas.

They were dropped off at a hotel. Would it be less sexual harassing if they walked across the street and got asked to be picked up from there? They didn't ask to go up to the room, right? And even if they did, is merely asking a question harassment? I thought harassment was supposed to be where you are bothering someone after they clearly told you not to.

It seems that when it comes to sexual harassment, every guy is blamed for it for any advance because they should assume that every interaction between a male and a female is unwanted... unless of course the lady wants it, in which case it's okay. Apparently mind reading 101.

On the flip side I picked up a rider recently. She was talking about how she was talking to some dreamy guy, but he didn't offer to give her his phone number. I told her maybe he was just shy and she should have asked him. She said he wouldn't be a real guy if she had to ask him out, LOL.

So apparently every dude is expected to ask the woman out, but if she doesn't like it, the dude should be blacklisted from every occupation for guessing wrong, and probably go to jail also.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> The history is that a women's word isn't trusted, that she's mistaken/paranoid/hysterical, and needs to "lighten up" because, can't she take a joke after all?
> 
> See that? And I didn't even use the feminist spelling/grammar of "his-story"!


What people aren't considering here is she said it was two older males there on a business meeting. I've worked for a corporate office before and our company credit cards we were only allowed to tip a percentage and that's it. If we wanted to tip more we had to pay out of pocket and being the ride was already over using a credit card then he couldn't go back in the app to put more of a tip on his personal card and that's assuming he has a personal card. I'm not making excuses for his behavior If it was ill intended but maybe there is a logical reason he didn't tip more in the app.


----------



## LBJr (Feb 29, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Hell no i wasnt open to it. You just saying that is typical of how men are treated in the same situation in our western society. 3 women invited me up to their condo and when I explained to them I was a single parent and I had to get home to my son but thank you anyway I was 1 stared. Another time a drunk girl started rubbing my leg and kissing my neck after puking out my window and another time a couple that I'm sure were swingers invited me up for a drink after tipping me a 100.00 cash. There are too many cases to list them all. Also there's been drunk gay guys trying to hit on me as well. Just cause I'm a man doesn't mean sexual harassment can't happen to me as well. All I'm saying is grow thick skin. It happens to us all.


Cool, you're a tough guy who can take anything thrown his way. It doesn't mean she has to be open to taking the same type of harassment that you did and be fine with it. You can't even let her have her opinion without making a comment about how she needs to grow a thick skin. People on the board are going to have feelings and thoughts about things that differ from yours. Why can't you grow a thick skin and just ignore the ones you don't agree with, instead of trying to bully people to think and feel the way you do about everything?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> That makes no sense to me. Date/Resturaunt offer sounds more sexual in nature than an offer to go to the gas station to fill up gas.


Thoughtful post.

Not my area of expertice I guess... Inviting to go up to a hotel room seems like pratically asking for sex to me! But I am not a female ?‍♂


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> What people aren't considering here is she said it was two older males there on a business meeting. I've worked for a corporate office before and our company credit cards we were only allowed to tip a percentage and that's it. If we wanted to tip more we had to pay out of pocket and being the ride was already over using a credit card then he couldn't go back in the app to put more of a tip on his personal card and that's assuming he has a personal card. I'm not making excuses for his behavior If it was ill intended but maybe there is a logical reason he didn't tip more in the app.


The same way a Black American knows when they're being subjected to racial bigotry, women know when we're being subjected to sexual harassment or discrimination.

Men can call it a "joke" all they want. We all know it really isn't, past the fact that some men are amused by it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> It's too late now though. So yes waste of time at this point.
> 
> Correct they aren't going to punish the rider. That's default on any call to support.
> 
> Just like any other time you contact support. Reporting gets your side of the story, pax have a high chance of making a false complaint, and request no rematch. Pax might get email about TOS and community. I had a problem pax myself last night, kicked him out and reported even though I handled the situation myself.


Well of you read the original post she says "should I report him so he doesn't harass another female driver" ?! Like I said he did nothing wrong.

When I report a rider its not to protect myself against a false report it's so that rider can get kicked off the platform. Wasting time to report a rider for anything else is a waste of your time. Ive gotten many false reports for riders but none of them stick nor do I worry about any.


----------



## LBJr (Feb 29, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I am not sure if you are agreeing with my statement or disagreeing.
> 
> To be clearer, it is an inappropriate powerplay, and a totally disrespectful move to suggest her attention is for sale. And i think the fact that people are blowing it off as no big deal is a bit misogynistic.





gooddolphins said:


> I agree with this but all I'm saying is it happens to male and female drivers. I mean some males don't care but if it bothers another male driver his voice should be heard just as loud as a female driver. I look a lot younger than my age and a lot of the female pax are my sons age in college that hit on me. I have to tell my age to them before they back off.


Unless you're 60 (because you look 40 to 50) you don't look younger at all and these must be some extremely drunk college chicks if they are hitting on you.



UberBeemer said:


> I am not sure if you are agreeing with my statement or disagreeing.
> 
> To be clearer, it is an inappropriate powerplay, and a totally disrespectful move to suggest her attention is for sale. And i think the fact that people are blowing it off as no big deal is a bit misogynistic.


You could take separate comments he has made and in this topic and he would literally be arguing with himself. He's all over the place, so it's no wonder that you aren't sure if he's agreeing or disagreeing with you, since he's doing both.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Yes they abused the "lost item" freature. Driver & pax # are anonymous for a reason. Request do not rematch.





CJfrom619 said:


> I dont get it. What is there to report though. The fact that the rider contacted her after the ride?? He didn't say anything offensive or try to show up at her house so I'm still trying to figure out what the rider did that the driver thinks is worth reporting.


https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...p?nodeId=7710750e-6c8d-46cd-a2ec-2e909c78806e
Funny what information you can find on these interwebs. IMHO he violated the terms and you are well within your rights to report it...


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

LBJr said:


> Cool, you're a tough guy who can take anything thrown his way. It doesn't mean she has to be open to taking the same type of harassment that you did and be fine with it. You can't even let her have her opinion without making a comment about how she needs to grow a thick skin. People on the board are going to have feelings and thoughts about things that differ from yours. Why can't you grow a thick skin and just ignore the ones you don't agree with, instead of trying to bully people to think and feel the way you do about everything?


Who's trying to bully? All I did was list the same sexual complaints as she was stating and I'm sure I've had a ton more than her.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well of you read the original post she says "should I report him so he doesn't harass another female driver" ?! Like I said he did nothing wrong.
> 
> When I report a rider its not to protect myself against a false report it's so that rider can get kicked off the platform. Wasting time to report a rider for anything else is a waste of your time. Ive gotten many false reports for riders but none of them stick nor do I worry about any.


Uber is unlikely to kick pax off platform. Even if they do pax just makes a new account. Driver must rely on themseves for dealing with the public.

Reporting to me serves to help protect against the driver getting kicked off the platform. Pax lie.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

LBJr said:


> Unless you're 60 (because you look 40 to 50) you don't look younger at all and these must be some extremely drunk college chicks if they are hitting on you.
> 
> 
> You could take separate comments he has made and in this topic and he would literally be arguing with himself. He's all over the place, so it's no wonder that you aren't sure if he's agreeing or disagreeing with you, since he's doing both.


How do you know this picture is ACTUALLY me!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> That makes no sense to me. Date/Resturaunt offer sounds more sexual in nature than an offer to go to the gas station to fill up gas.
> 
> They were dropped off at a hotel. Would it be less sexual harassing if they walked across the street and got asked to be picked up from there? They didn't ask to go up to the room, right? And even if they did, is merely asking a question harassment? I thought harassment was supposed to be where you are bothering someone after they clearly told you not to.
> 
> ...


No ?‍♀ why do so many men have this negative outlook on women. It's not that bad is it!

Personally I dont think there was any sexual harrassment here (based on what I read). Yet I still think the pax made a couple of stupid decisions. Maybe he needs to be lectured for it.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> On the flip side I picked up a rider recently. She was talking about how she was talking to some dreamy guy, but he didn't offer to give her his phone number. I told her maybe he was just shy and she should have asked him. She said he wouldn't be a real guy if she had to ask him out, LOL.


This is just human nature. It'll always be that way no matter what movement comes about.

A girl can send you all kinds of signals and practically ask you out with her eyes. If you don't ask her for her phone number or ask her out, she will just let you walk away. Other than one of those rare unicorn women that are super comfortable with themselves, she will walk away no matter how much it looks like it's gonna work if you don't say nothing.

Stereotypically the man always kneels and asks the woman for marriage as well. If you don't kneel and ask she's not going to ask you, she'll just ask when you are going to ask.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Who's trying to bully? All I did was list the same sexual complaints as she was stating and I'm sure I've had a ton more than her.


Something about the way you continously say you are hit on and per above saying you get hit on more then OP is giving me almost braggy vibes. What is the need to say all this?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

If the guy flirts a little bit while on the ride and you post that you want to report him Id agree with the rest on here that say you need thicker skin to do this job. 1 star him and call it a day.

Thats not what happened. This dude took it a step further and misused the lost item feature to offer you a full tank of gas to come to his hotel. Thats creepy af. 100% report this clown.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn I've never been hit on. :confusion:

Enjoy it now. You'll miss it later.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Damn I've never been hit on. :confusion:


You're hot kitty


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

A full gas tank is no joke. Should have taken the fill-up.


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

CTK said:


> You didn't say whether it was Uber or Lyft. On Lyft riders can still contact you thru the app long after a ride has ended, even long after you've canceled on them. Plus, having dealt with Uber support I find it very hard to believe that they could have reported a lost item and gotten your number that quickly, riders only have an email option for support.


Uber. The call came through twilio


CTK said:


> I AM a woman, and I think that we as women should reserve our cries of "sexual harassment" for times when we're actually sexually harassed.
> 
> Seriously. She's out picking up from bars at 1:00am. Expecting passengers to be well behaved gentlemen is both unrealistic and foolish. If any woman is that ultra-sensitive to men stepping the tiniest bit out of line, perhaps it's time to rethink the game plan.
> 
> ...


I was actually coming back through town from giving a long ride (an hour both ways) from the airport.
Bye.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm glad she came back.


Sounds like everyone still loves each other here still.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Something about the way you continously say you are hit on and per above saying you get hit on more then OP is giving me almost braggy vibes. What is the need to say all this?


Why are you so defensive? I'm listing the same complaints as her but the only difference is I'm a MAN


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are you so defensive? I'm listing the same complaints as her but the only difference is I'm a MAN


Yes .. Because we are MEN

I'm not buying you trying to level up with your complaints anymore, or the double standard shit

Men are biologically built to protect hunt and shield .. it is why our mentem, muscular distribution, and testosterone are in the form they are

I'm not trying to devalue women saying they aren't strong, or trying to invalidate your claims of female pax who have tried to get their hands on you

but come on

obviously we have a better chance at neutralizing a situation as far as an "attack" or "harassment" from a woman than vice versa

It's easy to see how stern and deep most men's voices are how a woman can feel like two men spitting at her semi drunk could feel like some weapon is pointed, especially if they don't at some point stop or apologize


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Damn I've never been hit on. :confusion:
> 
> Enjoy it now. You'll miss it later.


Lol



SFOspeedracer said:


> Yes .. Because we are MEN
> 
> I'm not buying you trying to level up with your complaints anymore, or the double standard shit
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about defending ourselves physically. I'm talking about sexual discrimination in general. No one should have to have unwanted sexual advances whether your male or female. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Sounds like they misjudged that you might consider a threesome with them or whatever... because they were drunk. If flirting like that makes you uncomfortable, pull the car over and kick them out. Or turn around and drop them back off at Waffle House. But this is pretty common drunk behavior - maybe don't drive nights and you can avoid the drunks a bit more.


Yeah I'm gonna concur regarding driving nights since at least 75% of night pax have been drinking, which is why they've called an Uber in the first place.

Sorry to say it but you're going to be bombarded with drunk dudes who are fueled with the bravery that alcohol provides, and that is the only way to explain it. If it's an issue, definitely re-think your driving schedule to avoid nights and especially weekend nights.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I'm not talking about defending ourselves physically. I'm talking about sexual discrimination in general. No one should have to have unwanted sexual advances whether your male or female. That's all I'm saying.


Ok and I don't disagree

This whole thread is based on verbal, and how much more easier is it to stop anything unwanted by just the sound of our voice one time than it is for women

that is now all I'm saying


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are you so defensive? I'm listing the same complaints as her but the only difference is I'm a MAN


I'm really not. Just stating an observation.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I would definitely report his ass. What an asshole for thinking that you are worth only a tank of gas...what a low life. Report him.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


They can call you until they order another uber. It's not your phone number, it's through the app.

Not worth bothering IMO. And Rohit might interpret your complaint to say that you harassed the rider...

I don't care if they all call me if they tip. I did tell one guy who tried to get me to meet him that I don't go out with riders who don't tip. I heard spluttering then I hung up.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Are we really gonna go here?
> 
> Guy clearly wasn't so insanely drunk that he was able to navigate to trip issues and submit a lost item report
> 
> I would never call a female driver on the job who I just met and ask to come back to a hotel especially .. in a way I'm insulting her .. pathetic


He didn't submit a lost item report. Until you order another uber you can still call the driver through the app. Doesn't work in reverse.



mch said:


> If the guy flirts a little bit while on the ride and you post that you want to report him Id agree with the rest on here that say you need thicker skin to do this job. 1 star him and call it a day.
> 
> Thats not what happened. This dude took it a step further and misused the lost item feature to offer you a full tank of gas to come to his hotel. Thats creepy af. 100% report this clown.


Nowhere did it say he used the lost item feature.....aargh. Do none of you read?


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


blah blah blah...everything we do or say these days is considered harassment. 
I "aporeciate" your post, now move on :biggrin:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They can call you until they order another uber. It's not your phone number, it's through the app.
> 
> Not worth bothering IMO. And Rohit might interpret your complaint to say that you harassed the rider...
> 
> ...


Again I'm going to intercept and correct yet another person

I take an Uber at least once a week, the OP doesn't have to state if he said he utilized the feature

Calling the driver through the app once the ride has ENDED is now far easier than ever through a lost item "report" - that isn't actually a REPORT (unless you've failed at multiple attempts of contact) anymore because they've updated the apps real time communication throughout the course of the last year ..

There is no other way to call right after immediately *and connect to your correct driver *once a trip ended like the OP stated as fast as she said he did unless you navigate to help/lost item. She was on the freeway when it happened.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ok and I don't disagree
> 
> This whole thread is based on verbal, and how much more easier is it to stop anything unwanted by just the sound of our voice one time than it is for women
> 
> that is now all I'm saying


I agree


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> ...so you answered the phone from an unknown number why?


And why were you wearing that short skirt?

And what did you expect, with that tight sweater you were wearing?

You probably led them on, being all flirty and ... and _friendly_ with them.

You should wear something like what Neil Armstrong wore when he took that great leap for men. And be friendly, of course, or they'll report you for being rude. But don't be _too_ friendly. Jeez, would it kill you to _smile?_ Woohoo, you smiled! We all know what that means. Obviously, you want the D. Whaat? You _don't?_ Eff off, you *****! Talk about mixed signals! You answered your own phone, why didn't you assume some creep would be on the other end? Your fault, you answered the damned phone! You should know men are all pigs. I swear, you women are all over the place. So stuck up! No wonder men can't do anything right. Make up your minds, beeches!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


Bull Shit

Of late, Every new member shows up with a Tall Tale


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are women so skidish. Maybe he just felt sorry for you being a Uber driver and was trying to be nice. A lot of women think they look better than they actually do and a simple gesture is skewed into some kind of sexual harassment claim. If you're gonna do Uber you need thicker skin. I've had women and MEN hit on me lol. Just let it roll off your shoulders and keep going.


Ah ha ha, I nailed it!

Some boys are so boring in their predictability. And they seem to have _no idea_ that they sound like they're doing satire.

Just clueless sacks of blood and bone walking around "trying to be nice." Amazing.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

CTK said:


> Ok. But seriously what did it hurt?


There doesn't have to be any physical harm, if that's what you're implying. It's a violation of the OP's privacy. That's what it hurt.

Uber has gone to greater lengths to protect the pax (we can't call them). Drivers should be able to expect the same consideration. It's about the threat of harassment.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> But this is pretty common drunk behavior - maybe don't drive nights and you can avoid the drunks a bit more.


Why is the answer to men's bad behavior always to change the women's behavior?

No. Absolutely f&@@ that. These jerks need to be told to knock it off, permanently. And _you_ need to be told to stop excusing them/yourself.

If they *and you* can't handle their liquor, if they *and you* are using it to excuse solicitation ($30 worth of gas in exchange for sex is an insult in itself!) or to excuse merely stupid, drunken, sexually inappropriate behavior, you need a visit by someone in a position of authority to get it through your thick skull. Because you aren't listening to the people who are sick of listening to your endless yammering and glowing paeans to yourselves.

And no, I'm neither a "feminazi" nor a "manhater." No hate, only scorn wrapped in pity for the pathetic, dwindling troglodytes.

Oh, golly, I hope I haven't offended anyone!

*gigggle
*hair toss
*guides tank into position


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Why is the answer to men's bad behavior always to change the women's behavior?
> 
> No. Absolutely f&@@ that. These jerks need to be told to knock it off, permanently. And _you_ need to be told to stop excusing them/yourself.
> 
> ...


No please continue... I can listen to you all day ?.

I want to scream at "dont dress like that, dont drink, dont flirt, why were you there, blah....". Victim blaming ? drives me up the wall.

This is just a general statement.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Why is the answer to men's bad behavior always to change the women's behavior?
> 
> No. Absolutely f&@@ that. These jerks need to be told to knock it off, permanently. And _you_ need to be told to stop excusing them/yourself.
> 
> ...


*"Why is the answer to men's bad behavior always to change the women's behavior?"*

Bore repeating.

"And no, I'm neither a "feminazi" nor a "manhater." No hate, only scorn wrapped in pity for the pathetic, dwindling troglodytes."

Agreed. Real feminists don't hate men. We love them. We respect them. We do not believe them to be merely dumb animals driven only by base impulses. We know they are capable of being responsible for their own actions and words and exhibiting a modicum of self control. We expect them to at least strive to live up to their potential, in these respects.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> They don't just "hand out" your number. Try again


Umm yes they do! Last week a guy claimed to have left his bag in my car and called me on my personal number, not the random one. I asked what number he called and it was mine. A month ago a girl lost her phone, she also got my personal number. I called Uber and of course they gave me the script answer, but they sure do hand it out.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> Consider it a compliment and move on.


Why doesn't this thing have a "double-eyeroll" emoji?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have answered.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are you so defensive? I'm listing the same complaints as her but the only difference is I'm a MAN


I don't recall anyone but you claiming to have been hit on "thousands of times" while Ubering. Or ever.

If you think a woman (or man) is hitting on you every time they mention the weather, ask you to turn up the a/c a little, or ask you where is the nearest Apple store to their hotel, then you've either got Narcissistic Personality Disorder or you're seriously ill with paranoid delusions. Your shrink will tell you, but so will I, and for free: It's not flirting every time a woman glances your way.

And here we see two problems intersect.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Were you afraid they would over power you?
> I think it's a bit different when it's two guys against one girl.
> And it depends on how intrusive and persistent they were with you, and *weather or not you were open to it*.


So if she was interested then it's not harrassment? Why not?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I don't recall anyone but you claiming to have been hit on "thousands of times" while Ubering. Or ever.
> 
> If you think a woman (or man) is hitting on you every time they mention the weather, ask you to turn up the a/c a little, or ask you where is the nearest Apple store to their hotel, then you've either got Narcissistic Personality Disorder or you're seriously ill with paranoid delusions. Your shrink will tell you, but so will I, and for free: It's not flirting every time a woman glances your way.
> 
> And here we see two problems intersect.


You have some serious issues. When someone kisses your neck, rubs your leg, ask if your single, ask if your married, ask you to come up to their condo, talk about how cute you are. There's many other issues but to think I'm narcissistic because other people have done this.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> Umm yes they do! Last week a guy claimed to have left his bag in my car and called me on my personal number, not the random one. I asked what number he called and it was mine. A month ago a girl lost her phone, she also got my personal number. I called Uber and of course they gave me the script answer, but they sure do hand it out.


Im used to having to repeat over and over at my job, but I'm only gonna say this one last time, because it's useful information

They do not *hand it out*, other wise there would be no point for the software in place. They even have to let the rider know, if they've tried multiple times to contact you, in the help section that they need permission to release the riders # to the driver with a simple yes or no at the end of the form. Keep in mind this _was _an issue some time ago, and they've recently updated the technology for anonymous communication in 2018 .. and it's explicitly stated in the privacy policy for their technology and almost every single privacy policy for a "technology" company with end users on the planet, that nobody reads. They have to obtain permission from you first and receive a form of consent. the only exception to sharing any information about a driver is legal or law enforcement disputes.

voice proxy's being "down" enabling communication to reveal both parties private numbers are an extremely rare occurrence

anyways .. that doesn't mean a rider can not find a hole and obtain your number on their own. There are plenty of scenarios but I'll list two

A clear example is calling you through the apps communication either before or during the ride, or after the ride ends navigating to the help section for a lost item and for whatever reason, whether bad signal, or you are utilizing a function that has blocked parallel cellular activity, like initiating a call, or you simply *see *a call and don't answer - it goes to voicemail with or [without] you realizing a call came in - depending on the settings for your phone and carrier, the voicemail repeats the number back to the user on the other end, which for most people is their default: You have reached the voicemail box of: XXX-XXX-XXXX

The rider can now call you at your actual number, and _their_ actual number will show up, not the relay # that's based on your location.

This is the most common one, in fact if you ever run into this again - ask them how they got your personal number. 9/10 it's because of your voicemail. Every driver should put a manual greeting of something simple, if you care to .. for this reason.

Keep in mind that I can still contact my driver from a week ago through the app. He may think because of the time that has passed I have his personal number. I can also lie and say I do, and now he thinks I do - when really I still used the apps number.

Also, and don't think pax don't do this, people can look up a your license plate and your first name and find a last name, then address, and eventually find a number if they look hard enough - and sometimes people don't even need to look that hard with what people regularly put out on the web. if they've lost their phone, they can track it, and depending on how remote of a location you live, enter the address online and try to match it with your first name. Very easy to track an iPhone if that feature is enabled.

If anyone's still confused, it's easy to mess with the rider app and even the driver app, look it up, or review documents pertaining to Uber on their website


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Ah ha ha, I nailed it!
> 
> Some boys are so boring in their predictability. And they seem to have _no idea_ that they sound like they're doing satire.
> 
> Just clueless sacks of blood and bone walking around "trying to be nice." Amazing.


Hit the bong lately?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> So if she was interested then it's not harrassment? Why not?


If she was interested then it would of been wanted or welcomed .. and even which more likely would of been set up while in the car instead of the guy using a lost item feature


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> A full gas tank is no joke. Should have taken the fill-up.


Hehehe yeah I'll admit a full tank of gas being offered had me thinking how I could get the gas and not deal with the guy. of course I'd also need to claim the $15.00 return fee... :thumbup:

But in all seriousness, I'd report it to Uber I would complain about them making it too easy for drunk customers to contact me after I've already unloaded them. Then I'd get my return fee. Dude needs to pay for bothering me twice.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> So if she was interested then it's not harrassment? Why not?


If she was interested, that would make it consensual. If the attention is unwanted, and the guy doesn't take no for an answer, then it becomes harassment. Sounds like the guy wouldn't take no for an answer.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Delsan19 said:


> Said he wanted to fill my gas tank up if I wanted to come back to the hotel. I said no, I aporeciate the tip, and hung up.


Geez, the guy cant get more creepy than this


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> If she was interested, that would make it consensual. If the attention is unwanted, and the guy doesn't take no for an answer, then it becomes harassment. Sounds like the guy wouldn't take no for an answer.


The issue I have is that something that is subjective like feelings can be used to make an objective statement about someone. People in this thread are suggesting that because a person makes you feel a certain way then that is proof that they are certainly guilty of some misconduct or crime. It's a consistency issue for me mostly. It's not the actions taken, but the large leap in the conclusion where subjectivity played a role at the start.

I would say the same thing if I read that a pax 'felt' scared during an uber ride and said the driver was high or drunk to get someone banned from the platform. Would any driver here be okay with being charged with that based on a feeling a person had, or would they want people to seek evidence first?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are women so skidish


Oops! Colonial accent - generated error. I know that the T sound doesn't exist in your dialect, but damn. It's "skittish".


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

This one went way off corse. The issue is the fact they sat in the car for 2 extra minutes and then called afterwards no? 

Also as a guy I don’t mind getting hit on or sexually harassed. As a 43 year old dude it’s a welcome ego boost. I’m not gonna pretend it’s not for some false equivalency talking point. It’s different for a guy. Maybe it’s cause I’m not feeling threatened physically or whatever but it’s still different. It just is. Also I can count on both hands how many times it’s happened over 1300 rides


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ratethis said:


> Hehehe yeah I'll admit a full tank of gas being offered had me thinking how I could get the gas and not deal with the guy. of course I'd also need to claim the $15.00 return fee... :thumbup:


When California gas rates were through the roof years ago. I want to say almost $5, I traded my rav4 for my dads GMC Sierra around the same time. The pump stopped at $99. Which means I couldnt even fill up the tank all the way. ?‍♀ Probably a bigger deal back then to get a full tank.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Something about the way you continously say you are hit on and per above saying you get hit on more then OP is giving me almost braggy vibes. What is the need to say all this?


I obviously don't have the sexual magnetism the dude who gets hit on constantly while driving does haha. But damn straight I'll brag about The few time it's happened while driving every chance I get hahaha.

On a side note it hasn't happened to me in awhile. I think that has to do with all the stories in the media about both the murders and assaults and the strikes and AB5 type stuff. Women now see us as a bunch of raping murderous creeps who sleep in our cars and make below minimum wage hahaha


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I obviously don't have the sexual magnetism the dude who gets hit on constantly while driving does haha. But damn straight I'll brag about The few time it's happened while driving every chance I get hahaha.


It's more of him stating that he gets hit on more then the OP. Just a weird remark ?



mch said:


> Women now see us as a bunch of raping murderous creeps who sleep in our cars and make below minimum wage hahaha


Do they really though? I see what your saying because even in conversations with my girlfriends they have this notion about male RS drivers being trouble. But when we go out in a uber they are chatting it up and initiating conversations with them ?.

People just want to categorize a group of people. But when they come face to face with the human being in the real world it's a different story.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

mch said:


> This one went way off corse. The issue is the fact they sat in the car for 2 extra minutes and then called afterwards no?


Right.. some of the commenters seem to have lost sight of that. Those two extra minutes alone would've pissed me off. Then to have my phone ring after having finally gotten rid of the unwelcome come-ons? I also imagine the ride itself was less than pleasant. Trying to maintain a healthy balance of professionalism while inside wanting to say, "Ewwww.... stop, just stop, it ain't gonna happen old man."



Mkang14 said:


> It's more of him stating that he gets hit on more then the OP. Just a weird remark ?


That was my take, as well. Coupled with the profile pic (which he later insinuated isn't actually him)... really makes you wonder just who these multiple women would be. Oh, and men, being that he claims to get hit on by the gay boys too.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It's more of him stating that he gets hit on more then the OP. Just a weird remark ?
> 
> Do they really though? I see what your saying because even in conversations with my girlfriends they have this notion about male RS drivers being trouble. But when we go out in a uber they are chatting it up and initiating conversations with them ?.
> 
> People just want to categorize a group of people. But when they come face to face with the human being in the real world it's a different story.


That last part was over dramatic and obviously meant to be a joke but I've definitley noticed a little bit of a change since that girl from Jersey got killed in NC by the dude pretending to be a driver. I get less ppl wanting to chat. Maybe it's a little more pronounced here in Philly cause we are right next to Jersey. Who knows.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Also as a guy I don't mind getting hit on or sexually harassed. As a 43 year old dude it's a welcome ego boost. I'm not gonna pretend it's not for some false equivalency talking point. It's different for a guy. Maybe it's cause I'm not feeling threatened physically or whatever but it's still different. It just is. Also I can count on both hands how many times it's happened over 1300 rides


It's the use of the word "sexual harrassment". You're right it's all in how you feel about it. If you dont mind it then it's different.

I've never reported anyone for sexual harrassment working uber. I excuse actions of others as much as possible. But I end up feeling like shit. I just wish everyone had that common sense that being in a car with a stranger isnt the place or time. It's like going to the atm at nighttime and there is a person that goes in line behind you and they are bigger then you and have their hands in their pocket. Cant help but feel on edge.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It's the use of the word "sexual harrassment". You're right it's all in how you feel about it. If you dont mind it then it's different.
> 
> I've never reported anyone for sexual harrassment working uber. I excuse actions of others as much as possible. But I end up feeling like shit. I just wish everyone had that common sense that being in a car with a stranger isnt the place or time. It's like going to the atm at nighttime and there is a person that goes in line behind you and they are bigger then you and have their hands in their pocket. Cant help but feel on edge.


That's true and I totally agree. My point really was that If I read the OP and got all defensive and said "well that happens to me and I don't care, bla bla bla" It would be a false equivalency and I'd be being dishonest because I think most men feel differently when a woman makes comments or advances because we don't have to deal with it as much as you guys do and there's not as much of a physical threat.

I think we're on the same page here and we hijacked the shit out of this thread haha


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> That's true and I totally agree. My point really was that If I read the OP and got all defensive and said "well that happens to me and I don't care, bla bla bla" It would be a false equivalency and I'd be being dishonest because I think most men feel differently when a woman makes comments or advances because we don't have to deal with it as much as you guys do and there's not as much of a physical threat.
> 
> I think we're on the same page here and we hijacked the shit out of this thread haha


You're completely right. ❤ Common sense is strong with you ?

Hijacking is my speciality ?.

Also this whole thread is a cluster**** ? .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

IR12 said:


> I wouldn't have answered.


I never answer any calls from pax unless I really think it's a good trip and I can't find them. I certainly don't answer if I've dropped them off or have another pax in the car.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> The issue I have is that something that is subjective like feelings can be used to make an objective statement about someone. People in this thread are suggesting that because a person makes you feel a certain way then that is proof that they are certainly guilty of some misconduct or crime. It's a consistency issue for me mostly. It's not the actions taken, but the large leap in the conclusion where subjectivity played a role at the start.
> 
> I would say the same thing if I read that a pax 'felt' scared during an uber ride and said the driver was high or drunk to get someone banned from the platform. Would any driver here be okay with being charged with that based on a feeling a person had, or would they want people to seek evidence first?


Fact: the pax used the lost item feature for something other than a lost item. There's nothing subjective about it. Even if it was a smooth pleasant ride for everyone involved - you don't call the driver afterword.

You are stretching the limits of subjectivity if you think the pax was calling for anything other than an effort to hit on the driver. Personally I think these phone calls are an unacceptable loophole in the system.

I'm not saying the pax did anything illegal, just that he is abusing the system. Give him a warning. Two warnings and your account is suspended. Three warnings and you're deactivated.

I don't like getting junk mail, I don't like getting robo calls, and I don't want pax calling me after the ride.


----------



## LBJr (Feb 29, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> How do you know this picture is ACTUALLY me!


Is it you? Seems an odd choice for a profile picture if it isn't.



Mkang14 said:


> I'm really not. Just stating an observation.


Haha...that reminds me of this scene in Dazed and Confused.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Uber contacts you to confirm it is ok to release your phone number for pax to contact you about a lost item. If there is no item you do not release your number, especially to "business men who dine at Waffle House". It is as simple as that to protect yourself from sleazy customers or otherwise you will get scattered, covered, and smothered.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2019- give a female a wrong look or say something innocent and they will claim rape. Tough being a male in todays society.


It's always been that way for women. You guys are just getting a taste of it now.

When a woman gets sexually assaulted, the first thing you all want to know is how to blame her for it.

"What was she wearing?" "Did she lead him on?" "Maybe she was mistaken." "That couldn't happened." "But he's really a nice guy."

Welcome to what women have dealt with for a long long time.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> They can report a lost item to get your number. Uber will hand it out.


Uber has _asked_ me if they could give my number to a rider who had a lost item. They've never handed it out without asking me first.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Delsan19 said:


> The dude called me through the app...Said he wanted to fill my gas tank up if I wanted to come back to the hotel. I said no, I aporeciate the tip, and hung up.
> 
> Should I report him so he doesn't try to harass the next female driver he pings?


Yes. This is alarming. You are not over reacting. Please report it so that there is a record on this rider. Their behavior will likely get worse as time goes by. Don't expect any more than a canned response from Uber but it may aid Uber at a later date in their decision making process when other female drivers report similar or worse behavior.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


Uber could care less about this. If it was the other way around whereas the driver called the paxole then I guarantee there would be issues. Your reporting this harassment to a culture in which harassment is a given from the top down I don't see how it will do any good. Besides, who would you report it to? The filipina sitting in the outsourced Manila call center.....doubt they have a script they could read for that so you will likely be lied to just making the fact that you were harassed worse. In this day and age we should expect better but this is UBER we are talking about and they are above the law thus your reporting this to them will just be received with laughter (check out stories regarding Uber corporate culture and the rampant sexism, harassment, etc.).


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...
A free tank of gas is a free tank of gas ⛽


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> A free tank of gas is a free tank of gas


Assuming that's what he intended to fill up. (Ahem!)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

In this case, "fill up her tank" meant the same as "check/clear out her plumbing"...


----------



## bog_e_bylgarin (Jul 19, 2016)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


Are you that pretty?


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

bog_e_bylgarin said:


> Are you that pretty?


Probably; but we'll never know for certain. What we do know is that this guy gets hit on tons more


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> They don't just "hand out" your number. Try again


A pax can contact you via the app, not knowing your phone number and get your voicemail. Make sure that you change your voicemail greeting to take your phone number off the voicemail greeting.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rideshare_driver_roc said:


> A pax can contact you via the app, not knowing your phone number and get your voicemail. Make sure that you change your voicemail greeting to take your phone number off the voicemail greeting.


Yes I highlighted on this a couple pages back lol

but at least you are aware of that


----------



## LBJr (Feb 29, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Probably; but we'll never know for certain. What we do know is that this guy gets hit on tons more


Duh! He's practically Brad Pitt's twin.


----------



## HotRodKia (Sep 16, 2019)

I had a ride over the weekend where they offered to bring me to the event they were going to so we could all hang out and drink,and then proceeded to offer up their wives in the third row... It was all fun and made for may laughs on the ride... However, each person has to have a line that if they feel it is crossed they should feel free to report the issues. Otherwise, if we shame these people out of reporting a dangerous case it might not end nicely the next time for someone....IMHO


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LBJr said:


> Duh! He's practically Brad Pitt's twin.


I've heard Brad Pitt has awful body odor...


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't think this is harassment, personally. If you tell the person not to contact you and they still do, then it is harassment. If you never told them no, you are expecting them to be mind readers. I know these days all men are expected to be mind readers, but the thing is, men are idiots when it comes to understanding the boundaries of women. I think women don't understand how dumb men are when it comes to this. Men simply don't think the same way as women. They don't catch hints. They cannot empathize with being a woman because they aren't one. They only understand plain English.
> 
> Report it if you tell them not to contact you and they still do anyway. Probably they won't be able to even if they want to, because like you said, they contacted you through the app, probably over a missing item. And if they don't stop it should be trivial for Uber to simply bar them from contacting you as well.


Harassment is unwanted contact with no legitimate purpose. 
The driver told them no at least twice.

Once the pax have the driver's phone number there is nothing that Uber can do to prevent the pax from contacting the driver outside of the Uber app.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I've heard Brad Pitt has awful body odor...


Would you hold it against him?


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I've heard Brad Pitt has awful body odor...


You got your ears that close?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Would you hold it against him?


Ugh! I'm pretty nose-sensitive.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My jokes never even touch the ground.


----------



## Ubergruppenfürher (Sep 23, 2019)

Delsan19 said:


> Twilio is what shows in my CALLER ID when a passenger calls. I'm assuming he hit the "i left something in the driver's car" button.
> 
> 
> Try what again?
> ...


That wasn't for you. What a ####.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


I would take it as a compliment and move on.

Seriously

I dont get it. Women hate attention until they hit 40 then they harass the nice guys.

As long as they aren't STALKING you I personally wouldn't care.


----------



## LBJr (Feb 29, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> I would take it as a compliment and move on.
> 
> Seriously
> 
> ...


It's not for you to get. All that matters is how she felt in that situation. Her comfort level. Seriously, what is so hard to understand about that?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

LBJr said:


> It's not for you to get. All that matters is how she felt in that situation. Her comfort level. Seriously, what is so hard to understand about that?


OK. Call the FBI. Call homeland security. GET THAt BAStARD ....string em up.

Better?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I would take it as a compliment and move on


In your opinion, how many times does she have to say "no thanks" before you think they're behaving inappropriately?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> In your opinion, how many times does she have to say "no thanks" before you think they're behaving inappropriately?


twelve. not 11, not 13. twelve. and a half.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> twelve. not 11, not 13. twelve. and a half.


Hahaha!

Yeah, I guess guys feel entitled to call her a b**** if she loses her cool over it after only 8 or 10 times.


----------



## LBJr (Feb 29, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> OK. Call the FBI. Call homeland security. GET THAt BAStARD ....string em up.
> 
> Better?


Oh, I see. You lack the reasoning skills to understand the situation and what would be considered an appropriate response. Carry on with your ignorant and childish comments.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Delsan19 said:


> So this is a first, and I need advise on whether it would do any good to report it.
> 
> I picked up two older guys at Waffle House. They were in town for meetings and had been drinking since happy hour. During the 10 minute ride they were flirting, telling me I was too pretty to be driving Uber, blah blah. I got them to their hotel and sat there another 2 minutes while they continued working on my nerves. They finally got out so I could end the ride and head home. (It was after 1 AM on Wednesday)
> 
> ...


It may be just me, but I would say your mistake is to pick up drunks. Driving night hours no longer is rewarded these days with $5 max may be? Situations like that could have been reduced that significantly in the daytime. As a female, you always need to take an active role to avoid unnecessary confrontations, if not worse assaults. Uber and Lyft could not care less about us because we are all disposable. Most drunk are already in a poor condition before getting into your car. Always keep the doors locked by default. Any signs of blushing, slurred speech, incompetence of walking straight line are grounds for cancellation.

It is evident that that @@@@ attempts to have some advances by asking you to meet up at the hotel. Any given female, including myself, should be very sensitive to the keyword "hotel". As @Uber's Guber said, that @@@@ would have tipped you the gas $ in the app should that (filling the gas tank) indeed was his true intention.

I presume that was a Lyft ride, right? Only Lyft has that kind of nonsense allowing calling and texting after a trip is completed or cancelled.

Of course go and report him! What are you waiting for? You have nothing to lose. Although the best Uber / Lyft can do is not to match you with that person again. They are not going to deactivate him, this I know for sure. I hope you have at least 1-starred him.

The part I like about Uber is that you can cancel a trip that has already started and under the cancellation page you have a variety of reasons to choose from - click "Rider makes me feel unsafe". Not sure if this feature is still available since I have not used it after the only one time when I needed to ejected those @@@@ a year ago.

Anyway, I am glad to hear that you are unharmed from such encounter. Stay safe!



CJfrom619 said:


> Report what? There's nothing to report here. Your gonna call the cops on a man who offered to buy you gas? We all know he probably wanted something else but it doesn't matter he only offered to fill up your tank so there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 2019- give a female a wrong look or say something innocent and they will claim rape. Tough being a male in todays society.


I bet what "report" means here is to only file a record with Uber / Lyft. Obviously the police is not interested in anything that does not involve evidence of violence or imminent threats.

My thought to your comment is that if a man has committed nothing wrong to begin with, he has nothing to worry about. It is simply her words words against your words. The accusation is not going to go anywhere.



mch said:


> Women now see us as a bunch of raping murderous creeps who sleep in our cars and make below minimum wage hahaha


Not me! Those entitled drunk are more likely to be monsters!



bog_e_bylgarin said:


> Are you that pretty?


Whether OP is pretty is not the issue. We have a Chinese proverb that reads "some men think with their ( ? ) instead of brains"


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> It may be just me, but I would say your mistake is to pick up drunks. Driving night hours no longer is rewarded these days with $5 max may be? Situations like that could have been reduced that significantly in the daytime. As a female, you always need to take an active role to avoid unnecessary confrontations, if not worse assaults. Uber and Lyft could not care less about us because we are all disposable. Most drunk are already in a poor condition before getting into your car. Always keep the doors locked by default. Any signs of blushing, slurred speech, incompetence of walking straight line are grounds for cancellation.
> 
> It is evident that that @@@@ attempts to have some advances by asking you to meet up at the hotel. Any given female, including myself, should be very sensitive to the keyword "hotel". As @Uber's Guber said, that @@@@ would have tipped you the gas $ in the app should that (filling the gas tank) indeed was his true intention.
> 
> ...


Can I ask why you drive at all? Not being a jerk, just curious...


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Can I ask why you drive at all?:smiles: Not being a jerk, just curious...


Why do you drive then? Don't tell me for the badges! ?

Ok get back to your question. I want some extra $ for my vacations!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why do you drive then? Don't tell me for the badges! ?
> 
> Ok get back to your question. I want some extra $ for my vacations!


I stopped months ago after my car fell apart and the true expense was putting me into negative, I saw you drive a Lexus, just curious if the numbers of true maintenance has sat in. Again, not being a jerk, I drove for years and the numbers just didn't add up and that was with a master mechanic friend that gave me 80% off on maintenance due to being shade tree. You seem smart, that is not sarcasm, have you figured out your profitability in your market...if so how?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Whether OP is pretty is not the issue. We have a Chinese proverb that reads "some men think with their instead of brains"


The Chinese language has a long history that dates back multiple millennia. This likely means men have been thinking with their ( ? ) for long time.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> It may be just me, but I would say your mistake is to pick up drunks. Driving night hours no longer is rewarded these days with $5 max may be? Situations like that could have been reduced that significantly in the daytime. As a female, you always need to take an active role to avoid unnecessary confrontations, if not worse assaults. Uber and Lyft could not care less about us because we are all disposable. Most drunk are already in a poor condition before getting into your car. Always keep the doors locked by default. Any signs of blushing, slurred speech, incompetence of walking straight line are grounds for cancellation.
> 
> It is evident that that @@@@ attempts to have some advances by asking you to meet up at the hotel. Any given female, including myself, should be very sensitive to the keyword "hotel". As @Uber's Guber said, that @@@@ would have tipped you the gas $ in the app should that (filling the gas tank) indeed was his true intention.
> 
> ...


Well my point was...is that theres nothing to report? A man calling to ask if he can fill up your gas tank is not a crime. My point was that there was nothing to report even if you thought he wanted to do something other then fill up your gas tank.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I stopped months ago after my car fell apart and the true expense was putting me into negative, I saw you drive a Lexus, just curious if the numbers of true maintenance has sat in. Again, not being a jerk, I drove for years and the numbers just didn't add up and that was with a master mechanic friend that gave me 80% off on maintenance due to being shade tree. You seem smart, that is not sarcasm, have you figured out your profitability in your market...if so how?


Do you think to drive again after getting another car? Actually I may be a moron driving a Lexus for paltry rates.

Depending on how you perform the calculation, it can be a profit or a loss. This is why. I usually have about 22-24 total online hours each week but that does not mean I drive non-stop. Since I live quite far away from the Houston core, I always take the 1st ping that comes through which brings me to the city most of the time. Then I try to filter out trips that would lead me to my "staging lot" where I can wait for Select pings and only turn on X when there is surge. Days have been better after the game season resumes. I do not do stadium pick-up but aim at taking the bright red surge under Select mode. Sometimes I get a Select ping with the attached surge to the airport (once a month) then I will call it a day. If not, I drive to the edge of the surge cloud and accept pick-ups that are not close to the stadium. There are also occasions when there are back-to-back "real surge" trips after the "Saturday surge" begins. Interestingly, the first surge sometimes becomes "sticky" and is applied to the following rides or 2. Other than that, most of the time goes to waiting and it is almost 8-10 hours each week (It is fine because I can watch Netflix in my office or browse UP to kill time).

Given that Houston is pretty spread out, I have no interest to abuse my Lexus at all with the X base rate ($ 0.6 / mile) only ending up to some dead zones or undesired areas for which wasting time and gasoline getting back to the "core" is inevitable. Including a few runs on Thursdays and Fridays, I can gross about $300-500 with 100-400 miles (depending on number of Select airport runs) every week.

Then you may ask about how about depreciation. I drive my 2004 most of the time which has already depreciated completely. This is why I am reluctant to use my 2015. Speaking of maintenance, this car does not cost much other than the regular 5k-mile service for $160 at the dealership including oil changes, tightening bolts, top-up fluids and tyre rotation and some other basic tasks. The most $$ bill was the 90k-mile service talking about $2000 that involves replacement of timing belt and water pump on top of the aforementioned basic service. Repair? If you count this as a repair.....replacing the front passenger door actuator about $600 because the door could only be locked manually. This is absolutely not something that worth attention. As for my 2015, it is bought as a CPO with 2-year warranty that includes 4 times of complimentary oil changes and inspections. Expecting nothing less from Lexus, there is nothing to worry about at this moment.

To keep a car in Houston regardless of whether it is a luxury car or not, the key is to avoid water! One check-engine job is going to cost you $900! When Uber surges above $8 during downpours, there is a reason. There are too many risks to outweigh the incentives.



CJfrom619 said:


> Well my point was...is that theres nothing to report? A man calling to ask if he can fill up your gas tank is not a crime. My point was that there was nothing to report even if you thought he wanted to do something other then fill up your gas tank.


Yes, there is nothing wrong about the offer. The problem lies with the conversation with those @@@@. Despite the details were not disclosed, I am more inclined to believe the OP's encounter. If she feels uncomfortable in any means, she has her every right to report to Uber / Lyft, although all of us know the algorithm will simply not match her and that @@@@ again in the future.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Do you think to drive again after getting another car? Actually I may be a moron driving a Lexus for paltry rates.
> 
> Depending on how you perform the calculation, it can be a profit or a loss. This is why. I usually have about 22-24 total online hours each week but that does not mean I drive non-stop. Since I live quite far away from the Houston core, I always take the 1st ping that comes through which brings me to the city most of the time. Then I try to filter out trips that would lead me to my "staging lot" where I can wait for Select pings and only turn on X when there is surge. Days have been better after the game season resumes. I do not do stadium pick-up but aim at taking the bright red surge under Select mode. Sometimes I get a Select ping with the attached surge to the airport (once a month) then I will call it a day. If not, I drive to the edge of the surge cloud and accept pick-ups that are not close to the stadium. There are also occasions when there are back-to-back "real surge" trips after the "Saturday surge" begins. Interestingly, the first surge sometimes becomes "sticky" and is applied to the following rides or 2. Other than that, most of the time goes to waiting and it is almost 8-10 hours each week (It is fine because I can watch Netflix in my office or browse UP to kill time).
> 
> ...


I didn't read full reply yet, but will answer first question in your first sentence, no I will never drive again, because of sanity. Once you pass a certain point of not having pax, you can never go back. I will read the rest now:smiles:

This is my day off, so asked a question that is far beyond my comprehension to respond to, exhausted from work..watching stupid movies. At any rate, In short, without going into detail. I compare what every car part "would" cost to be repaired by a professional..parts..labor and contrast that to every "single" mile used while going to pax and driving pax, and the math always falls to negative. This is how I view rideshare...many do not factor in the true costs @SFOspeedracer can agree that unless you or knowing someone that is a master mechanic, it is pretty much a losing venture, if at most you gain a couple bucks an hour. Once I am more coherant (how you spell that?) I can go into more detail in why I see based on facts of true cost that rideshare is purely toxic and puts each person at immense risk for every ride with lawsuits and various issues with strangers that are unforseen. I know..kinda depressing right?


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> It may be just me, but I would say your mistake is to pick up drunks. Driving night hours no longer is rewarded these days with $5 max may be? Situations like that could have been reduced that significantly in the daytime. As a female, you always need to take an active role to avoid unnecessary confrontations, if not worse assaults. Uber and Lyft could not care less about us because we are all disposable. Most drunk are already in a poor condition before getting into your car. Always keep the doors locked by default. Any signs of blushing, slurred speech, incompetence of walking straight line are grounds for cancellation.
> 
> It is evident that that @@@@ attempts to have some advances by asking you to meet up at the hotel. Any given female, including myself, should be very sensitive to the keyword "hotel". As @Uber's Guber said, that @@@@ would have tipped you the gas $ in the app should that (filling the gas tank) indeed was his true intention.
> 
> ...


It was an Uber ride, and I really have no choice but to drive nights currently. So I'm more selective in where I pick going forward.


----------

